
Woman sues Nasa for right to own moon dust ‘given to her by Neil Armstrong’ - dsr12
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/woman-sue-nasa-meil-armstrong-moon-dust-laura-murray-tennessee-a8396176.html
======
followmylee
this is amazing

